# "Top" transported by helicopter?



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

I would like to know if some skyscrapers has been finished by a piece transported by helicopter? If any helicopter has contribute to an high rise building construction.Thanks for your help!


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm sure the spire on the CN Tower was put in place by a helicopter.


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes it was a sikorsky skycrane but i can't find a picture for you sorry.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Here you are.


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

thanks a lot!  Great information! Only the last piece of the spire or all the pieces were transported?


----------



## canadave87 (Oct 8, 2007)

JP said:


> thanks a lot!  Great information! Only the last piece of the spire or all the pieces were transported?


It was only the spire, the rest of the tower was built from the ground up.


----------



## smokiboy (Aug 30, 2007)

And the name of that helicopter; Olga


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

The cupola of Mather Tower had to be replaced

Here are the construction shots
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/cs/?id=116704


----------



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.pcap.com/strato3.htm
NOVEMBER 4, 1995: The top of the tower is added making the stratosphere tower at 1149 feet officially the highest building [structure] West of the Mississippi. Police directed traffic away from Las Vegas Blvd while the final section was hoisted to the top of the mast with the help of a very large helicopter after being dedicated and signed by local officials in a ceremony at ground level. Four workers made the final attachment as the helicopter hovered above.


----------

